# LCD monitor screw size



## TJGoSurf (Jun 7, 2007)

I got a monitor for a good price the only problem is that the stand and monitor are seperated with no screws to hold together. The monitor is a Phillips 170b5cb/27. I just hate to go and buy random screws until i find the right one.


----------



## hermeslyre (Jun 7, 2007)

I have random screws holding my computer together.. lol. 

Did you get it at a pawn shop or something?


----------



## TJGoSurf (Jun 8, 2007)

A computer is different from a 10lb LCD monitor. I dont want it crashing into the desk. I just keep buying bolts. I discovered the size for the wall mount, but a wall mount is alot more expensive than buying a few more bolts.


----------



## hermeslyre (Jun 8, 2007)

I think the standard monitor bolt is an m4 x10mm Bolt with a 10-24 nut. 

Don't ask me what this means.


----------

